# buying back a damaged car??



## rob2006 (Apr 17, 2008)

Had an accident in my R33 which has damaged the front end and rear quarter panel.

I'm pretty gutted really and i dont want to loose the car.

What are the chances of the insurance company letting me keep the car?

The damage is cosmetic but the cost of parts and labour are going to tip it over the edge of viable repair.

Fixing it myself with used/aftermarket parts is not going to cost more than 4k, that includes a full respray. The insurance job will be closer to 8-9k to do.


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

At least here in the US. If your vehicle is declared salvage value... You pay your comp/collision deductible and then you will have the choice to keep your vehicle and the insurance will deduct the value of the salvage from your property damage settlement. Your premium will of course increase unless your insurer has a program that says otherwise.


----------



## lynsey444 (Mar 28, 2005)

They should offer the car to you did me when they wrote it of did the repairs myself and paid next to nothing to them for it:thumbsup:


----------



## willfal (Apr 21, 2003)

lynsey444 said:


> They should offer the car to you did me when they wrote it of did the repairs myself and paid next to nothing to them for it:thumbsup:


How much damage did you do? 
What sort of money did they deduct from your settlement for you to keep the car.?


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

You can only get it back if CAT C or D.


----------



## rob2006 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ian C said:


> You can only get it back if CAT C or D.


Not upto speed on the Categories they give to damaged cars, can you state the difference? What's worse C or D and what's worse than both of those?

To be honest I couldn't give a monkeys about the shell I just want to keep the engine/running gear.

I'm happy to buy a 33 with no engine or even better a poor one that I can fix and make even more potent! (Altough i think more power would be a bad idea. lol)


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Cat D is worse as you will have to have a VIC test after the repairs have been carried out.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

alex2005 said:


> Cat D is worse as you will have to have a VIC test after the repairs have been carried out.


Sorry but thats not true

The worst is CAT A

Cat A = Total wreck, to be crushed not even sold for spares, i.e burnt out
Cat B = Not safe to repair sold for spares only (Can only be bought if you hold an EA license)
Cat C = Not economical to repair, but could be repaired safely and put back on the road
Cat D = Light damaged i.e stolen recoved, car can be repaired 

Both Cat C & D need a Vic test to put back on the road (but this is a check of the cars identity not the quality of repair)


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

David said:


> Sorry but thats not true
> 
> The worst is CAT A
> 
> ...


100% my understanding!


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

alex2005 said:


> Cat D is worse as you will have to have a VIC test after the repairs have been carried out.





David said:


> Sorry but thats not true
> 
> The worst is CAT A
> 
> ...


Sorry I dont know why I wrote that as i meant to say C 
I know for my brother has just got his car back after having it repaired as it was a cat C write off but he bought the car back.

That will teach me to read my posts before submitting them!!


----------

